# Vostok Amphibia - "rodina"



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I rescued this from the Sorting Office this morning. Allegedly Royal Mail had tried to deliver it nearly two weeks ago. Too bad they didn't bother actually telling anybody about it









Good job the eBay seller was quick to track it down for me









*Vostok Amphibia - "Rodina Mat"*










This watch is a 1995 edition commemorating the 50th. Anniversary of the end of "The Great Patriotic War" - the Eastern Front conflict of World War II. The picture dial portrays Rodina Mat (or Mother Russia), a statue which stands atop the Mamayev Kurgan memorial complex overlooking Volgograd (Stalingrad). Wikipedia has an interesting historical article HERE.


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> This watch is a 1995 edition commemorating the 50th. Anniversary of the end of "The Great Patriotic War" - the Eastern Front conflict of World War II. The picture dial portrays Rodina Mat (or Mother Russia), a statue which stands atop the Mamayev Kurgan memorial complex overlooking Volgograd (Stalingrad).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vostok have recently (i think) released a watch to commemorate the 60th anniversary. It has small seconds at 9 and is available with black or white dial - both look quite nice - but i can't remember what it's called.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Vostok have recently (i think) released a watch to commemorate the 60th anniversary


Wouldn't surprise me. They do like their commemorative editions







I'll see if I can find out what it's like.


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> > Vostok have recently (i think) released a watch to commemorate the 60th anniversary
> 
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me. They do like their commemorative editions
> ...


The new one is the K-43 Retro - if you do a search for it you should find it no prob.


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

bluejay said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > > Vostok have recently (i think) released a watch to commemorate the 60th anniversary
> ...


... but not the normal one.









It has a 2415B movement with small seconds at the 10 position, ltd to 500 (probably of each colour) and the case looks similar to the Amphibia. If you search ebay for VOSTOK K-43 RETRO WW2 you'll see it.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Found it. Thanks for that









I suppose I ought to buy one to complete the "set". 40, 50 and 60 years.


----------

